# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Million Dollar Monte

## ElGranDantón

¿Se puede hacer este juego de Tamariz con el Monte del millón de dólares de tiendamagia?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pha5GV-kCXs

Un saludo.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Hola, GranDantón.

Pués yo juraría que puedes hacer ese juego de cartomagia sin necesidad del Monte del Millón de Dólares.

Mírate el CF, y verás ese efecto con el nombre de ascensor de tres cartas. Es un juego muy divertido.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## ElGranDantón

La verdad es que sí lo es jeje.

Okay, lo buscaré.

----------


## sacrone

Con tres cartas tambien hay un juego muy guapo que se llama la revelación   del tramposo, yo lo hago muchas veces al final del sohw de magia de cerca y la gente se divierte muchisimo. Ademas le doy un poco de entonación calé y le da al juego un poco mas de personalidad.

----------


## darkness

Siendo sincero... no tengo ni idea de lo que es el Million Dollar Monte, pero si nos estamos refiriendo al primer juego, no es necesario nada para realizarlo, salvo las 3 cartas que se ven...

Nosotros aprendimos el juego en la escuela de Tamariz pero no se donde vendrá publicado.

Un saludo.

----------


## ElGranDantón

El Million Dollar Monte es también llamado Three Card Monte.

Tienes un As, un Dos y un Tres. Los juntas, haces unos movimientos y el As cambia de lugar. Es decir, si estaba arriba del montón, ahora lo ves en medio.

Hay otro juego que hace, también con tres cartas, que todavía no lo pillo.. Y también es otro de esos efectos que uno tiene que saber, para hacer en un momento dado.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaOmjJToBM4

----------


## shark

para que nos aclaremos lo que los yankees llaman "monte" es el efecto de "trile" de toda la vida.

Son efectos completamente distintos el ascenso al trile (o monte)


y esto no deberia estar en cartomagia :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Gunter Benko

Eso mismo me estaba preguntando yo al leer el post.

Yo lo hago con tres cartas cualesquiera  sin necesidad de trucaje alguno. Supongo que como dice darkness debe ser el que enseñan en la escuela.

----------


## tincho´s15

son 3 cartas cualesquiera..  fijate bien

tincho

----------


## ElGranDantón

Sí sí, lo de que son cartas cualesquiera ya me quedó claro, ya lo busqué en el libro pertinente y ya he aprendido el método.

Pero luego puse otro enlace de otro vídeo y todavía nadie me ha contestado.. Porque también, a simple vista, parecen cartas normales.. Y no consigo ver el cómo hacerlo.

Un saludo!

----------

